# Broccoli Casserole



## meateater (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks to smokinstevo27 for the recipe. I  took the broccoli florets and put them in a pyrex dish and added sliced fresh garlic and shallot, some Goya lemon pepper salt, olive oil and some fresh sliced lemon on top. I covered in foil and put in the roaster oven till done “Al Dente” on the florets. I forgot I didn’t have any parm in the fridge, oh well next time. This dish rocks for sure.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh man! That looks great. The shallots are a nice twist, I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 2, 2011)

Meateater -- where's the *MEAT*???!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The veggie dish looks great!  Hope ya aren't going vegetarian on us though!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   "Vegetarian" is just an old Indian word for "bad hunter."


----------



## meateater (Jul 2, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> Oh man! That looks great. The shallots are a nice twist, I'll have to try that next time.


Thanks Steve, that dish is a keeper. I wish I didn't forget the parm.  The lemon is the kicker! Awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








adiochiro3 said:


> Meateater -- where's the *MEAT*???!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even meat needs some roughage now and then.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Great looking broccoli!! Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 3, 2011)

The parm adds some nice salty, cheesy goodness. Try it next time! And your welcome.

 


meateater said:


> Thanks Steve, that dish is a keeper. I wish I didn't forget the parm.  The lemon is the kicker! Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2011)

We love brocolli here too. The dish looks great, but i agree it would have been better with the parm., maybe a little mozz. too.


----------

